# HDMI to DVI Adapter



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hello all,

A few weeks ago I posted a question about whether or not the 622 would come with an HDMI to DVI adapter. I was told it would but it arrived today without the adapter. Called Dish and they said the installer will bring it. Should I go out and buy one or wait for the installer to get here next Saturday and hope for the best?

Thanks as usual.
Craig

FYI-I was also told the installer would be bringing the box out with them and the local installer told me it would be shipped to me. It's a good thing my wife was home to sign for it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I would NOT expect the installer to have it. If/when the installer calls to confirm the appointment you can ask.


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

James Long said:


> I would NOT expect the installer to have it. If/when the installer calls to confirm the appointment you can ask.


thanks, James. I think I will go out and buy one just in case. I can always return it.


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

The 622 that I received via UPS from dish 
did NOT have any HDTV cable.
It came with a seperator, a short rg-59 cable, a UHF antenna and attenuator, a phone cord, and an a/v cable (composite/audioleft/audioright)

but NO HDMI or HDMI/DVI or HDMI DVI Converter! 

I would buy a cable to have for installation day

The installer was kind enough to supply a set of component cables (which are now in storage for future use)


----------



## monoparadox (Feb 19, 2006)

I ordered one at monoprice.com for about 5 bucks. Works great.


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

i have plenty of dvi cables so i m not worried about that. Since my install date is next saturday, I'll grab an adapter this weekend. 

Craig


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

craig8868 said:


> i have plenty of dvi cables so i m not worried about that. Since my install date is next saturday, I'll grab an adapter this weekend.
> 
> Craig


At DNSC, we are now being issued HD cables (both component and HDMI/DVI) to stock our vans. If you didn't get HD cables with your reciever, the installer should have them in his van.


----------



## cames (Jan 18, 2006)

My installer did not have HDMI-->DVI convertor and installed using the composite connection. I callled Dish CS for another issue, mentioned the DVI concern, and they promised to send a convertor to me.


----------

